# 2001 740iL - Brake job



## bun2kool (Jul 15, 2006)

hey guys I am going to change my brakes and rotors on my 2001 740il.does anyone have step by step directions with pictures on on how to do this job
thanks guys mike


----------



## bun2kool (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for the help guys
time to just move on


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

www.e38.org has some brake DIY write ups that are very helpful.


----------



## BMWRich (Jan 31, 2008)

*Ref. 2001 740iL Brake Job*

Mike,

I'm chasing the same info myself and just happened to check on here. If you find any good source on changing the brakes on the 740, please let me know. I've done it on a 1989 535, but not this 740...would like to, though, if it does not involve any peculiar complications.

Rich


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Here is the link, I think this works:

*http://www.cardomain.com/ride/232372/5*

I understand it's not much different than any other disk/brake change, keeping in mind the sensors are on the front left and back right pads.


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

go to e38.org and look around -- Its where I learned how to change the brakes and rotors on my 740i.


----------

